# Best substrate for your vivarium?



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm making a list of supplies I'm gonna need for my dart frogs and their vivarium, and was wondering which substrate is the best? Thanks so much guys I appreciate it!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/11896-beginning-paludarium-best-substrate.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/40825-dartfrog-substrate.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/23874-whats-best-substrate.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/44231-best-substrate.html

The search bar is an amazing tool. Get used to using it 

(Just friendly advice - not trying to be rude. Most any question you have has likely already been answered many times. Sometimes it's much faster to search than wait for people to reply)


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/11896-beginning-paludarium-best-substrate.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/40825-dartfrog-substrate.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/23874-whats-best-substrate.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/44231-best-substrate.html
> ...


While I have you here, what is the best tank top to use? Should I just use a screen mesh? Glass with holes drilled in it? Thanks so much for taking the time to reply!


----------



## dendrobates99 (Jul 1, 2016)

A glass top with a small screen section is ideal. That way you will keep your humidity up while keeping your glass fog free.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

dendrobates99 said:


> A glass top with a small screen section is ideal. That way you will keep your humidity up while keeping your glass fog free.


Do you have any examples with pictures? It would be extremely helpful


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Once again, use that search bar. There are TONS of threads about tank lids!


----------

